# New StudioTax almost ready



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

*New version of StudioTax now ready*

I saw this on their website today:

StudioTax 2011 is the version to prepare and file 2011 income tax returns (due by April 30, 2012). The pre-certified version of StudioTax 2011 will be available for download the first week of January, 2012.​
Is anyone as excited as I am? Yes, I am a bit of a nerd.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I am not excited because they don't make it for a mac. I've emailed them a couple times and they never responded.


----------



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

Jungle said:


> I am not excited because they don't make it for a mac. I've emailed them a couple times and they never responded.


I have a mac too, I just run Parallel. But, I understand that why they won't spend time redoing the software for Macs, we still only have 10% of the market.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Jungle said:


> I am not excited because they don't make it for a mac.


Questrade doesn't work on your Mac.
and now this Studio Tax.

Methinks, time to upgrade for you. 

There are some great deals on Windows 7 laptops this Boxing Day


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Thankfully questraderweb and tdwaterhouse works. 
But ya despite my complaining that software is a FREE program, so I understand why they would only make it work for PC. 

We have been using ufile for years and ever Jan/Feb they offer $5 off if you prepay for the online version.


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

Virtualbox runs on the Mac (and linux).

Does Studio Tax handle investment taxes well?

- Canadian Dividend
- Capital gain
- Foreign dividend
- Foreign dividend + Foreign currency capital gain/loss ?


----------



## Leading Edge Boomer (Apr 5, 2009)

slacker asked



> Does Studio Tax handle investment taxes well?
> 
> - Canadian Dividend
> - Capital gain
> ...


I have used ST the last couple of years and have all the above situations except for the foreign currency capital gain/loss.

ST worked just fine with all of them--it was easy to use as well.


----------



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

Studiotax 2011 (pre-certified) is now available for download

http://www.studiotax.com/en/download11.htm


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm a Linux user, my wife uses windows.
We just do taxes on her laptop once a year, no biggie.

I've been pretty happy with Studiotax over the years.


----------



## somecanuck (Dec 23, 2011)

I downloaded it to take a look and it's nice. I shared it with friends and family that do their own taxes.

I'm fortunate to receive a fair price from an accountant that I have used for 17 years (more than half my age), and that my family uses. Every few years I will enter my information into a tax program prior to meeting with him, and he always manages to return me another $200 or so by knowing how to move items around. Plus it makes running a consulting business and the related deductions so much easier. And his fee is written down as a tax deduction as well .


----------



## StudioTaxLover (Jan 12, 2010)

YES, iherald, I *am* excited about StudioTax; used it several years. Even does my farm and rental statements. I HOPE enough users send them a few $$ every year to encourage them to keep at it.

On my website I "advertise" for them (NO charge!) at http://www.sticksite.com/taxtips.html and send an email to everyone every January, telling them about it.


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

How do I enter carry forward values from 2010 into studiotax? I have been using Turbo tax (quicktax) for years and it automatically will carry forward values from 2010. To start using studiotax, for the first time, I need to manually enter these values. I have net capital losses from previous year. Where do I enter it? I also want to enter unused RRSP contribution. Thanks


----------



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

leoc2 said:


> How do I enter carry forward values from 2010 into studiotax? I have been using Turbo tax (quicktax) for years and it automatically will carry forward values from 2010. To start using studiotax, for the first time, I need to manually enter these values. I have net capital losses from previous year. Where do I enter it? I also want to enter unused RRSP contribution. Thanks


i always look to see how I would do it on a paper tax return, and then find that line in studiotax.


----------



## DanFo (Apr 9, 2011)

for the rrsp info click on the rrsp tab at the top when your return is up and enter the info..Not too sure about the carried forward losses though..


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

iherald said:


> i always look to see how I would do it on a paper tax return, and then find that line in studiotax.


I know it is line 256. But when I enter it and then run the validate process it gives me an error saying "You cannot claim capital losses from other years larger than the taxable capital gains on line 127". That leads me to believe that I must remember to enter capital losses from a previous year myself and manually enter it in future years. Turbotax kept track of this amount and carried it forward for me automatically. No need to do anything but import the previous years taxes.


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

DanFo said:


> for the rrsp info click on the rrsp tab at the top when your return is up and enter the info..Not too sure about the carried forward losses though..


Dan thanks for that!


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

leoc2 said:


> I know it is line 256. But when I enter it and then run the validate process it gives me an error saying "You cannot claim capital losses from other years larger than the taxable capital gains on line 127". That leads me to believe that I must remember to enter capital losses from a previous year myself and manually enter it in future years. Turbotax kept track of this amount and carried it forward for me automatically. No need to do anything but import the previous years taxes.


No. It means that you cannot claim capital losses from other years larger than the amount of capital gains on line 127. If you have more losses from other years, CRA will keep tabs on them for you.

It sounds like it is working fine.


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

This just in from studiotax online support. WOW .. They answered me on a Sunday!



> From: StudioTax Support
> Hi,
> 
> Let’s take care of the capital losses; those are maintained by CRA and you should refer to the notice of assessment as that may be different from what the software think. For that reason StudioTax does not maintain capital losses. If you have capital gain this year, then you can use your capital losses of other years to offset the capital gain. In that case you enter an amount at line 253 equal of less the amount of line 127. Of course the amount cannot be larger than you the capital losses.
> ...


----------

